# Qld 17Aug12 Nth Pine Jewie… BOM Crap…



## Beekeeper

I really wanted to fish Scarby due to the Moon phase being almost the same as the day I really hammered legal snapper there&#8230; that day it was New Moon, and on Friday it was one day prior to New Moon.

Looked up the weather report on BOM and by late morning they predicted it was going to be 20 to 25knot North Easters with accompanying big seas. I really don't appreciate big North East waves as I hit the beach on my way home, so usually launch in the lee of Osbourne Point to avoid the pounding when I'm coming home.

This time I sooked out, and decided the night before that I'd get a decent fitness paddle in by launching at Bald Hills boat ramp (not a properly made ramp but although gravel, is OK), and trolling down the South Pine to the Junction (South Pine/North Pine) hang a leftie and go upstream up the North Pine as far as the Petrie road bridges.

I rang both Trev K1, and Gary (Sweed), informing them of my intentions, and Gary still wanted to check the snapper situation re the moon phase, so would still fish Scarby.

The BOM predictions were so far out, it wasn't funny&#8230; hardly a breath of wind at all where I went, and Gary had a lovely morning on the water at Scarby&#8230; however, the fish didn't know about the moon phase situation or the fact that they should have been biting their heads off&#8230; he had what could be termed as a lack of success morning.

Back on the Pine, nothing occurred in the South Pine, paddled my arms off heading upstream to Petrie, stopping only to chat with John in a tinnie (who was anchored right on a spot where I've hooked good fish before) and he was having what he termed a very quiet time as yet.

Carried on, carefully avoiding where I'd lost my last Koolie, and right up to around 50 metres from the Petrie road bridges&#8230; nothing&#8230; not even a touch!

So, I'm heading back&#8230; John had vacated the spot, giving me a chance to troll through, but that didn't change my morning's fishing tally&#8230; it remained at zero!

Down the track a bit, here he was anchored in another spot, had caught a couple of nice tailor where we'd talked before, and as I left him, he hooked up again. I paddled off to get out of his way, hoping to pick up some tailor of my own.

As I'm trolling, although nothing might be occurring, you never know when the line is suddenly going to zip off&#8230; same with drifting for snapper&#8230; nothing happening, and whack! Fish on! But today it seems that the fish have deserted me, and as I was nearing the over-head power lines, I'm thinking seriously about going past the Junction and really getting some fitness paddling in by heading down through Deep Water Bend, past Dohles Rocks and on to the Houghton/Ted Smout Highways, turn around and come back.

Zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz! Off goes the Koolie! The Straddie quietly humming my tune! Good fish on! My first thoughts are tailor (due to John's efforts) but quickly reason that if this is a tailor, it's a ripper! No&#8230; gotta be a jew&#8230; although might be a monster flathead, but they don't usually fight like this&#8230; definitely a jew&#8230; Jeez! Hope it not a bull-shark! Better go easy on the drag&#8230; don't want to lose another Koolie just yet&#8230; under the kayak&#8230; upstream&#8230; downstream&#8230; all over the place&#8230;

Taking a long time to get colour&#8230; there's the leader, won't be long before I get colour&#8230; away he goes again, but pretty soon there's the leader again, and finally colour!

Jewie! Ripper! Love them jewies&#8230; easy does it&#8230; nice one! This one's gotta be legal! Out with the lip-grippers&#8230; Gotcha!! Nearly shook my bloody arm off! Over the side and onto my lap&#8230; Yeah!!

Yeah!!

You're comin' home with me, Pal! Check him out against the lie detector&#8230; 85cm! double check&#8230; yep, right on 85!

Few piccies&#8230; couple of close-ups showing how it was hooked&#8230; mouth wide open with two singles well hooked&#8230; Gawd! He could hardly have gotten away&#8230; took me a while to de-hook those little singles.

Now to organise stowing him away&#8230; it's OK for you fellers with SOT's, but with SIK's there's a problem called space&#8230; could be termed lack of space&#8230; so I rip back the skirt, grab the towel that I keep for the purpose, wet it and carefully wrap it around him. In he goes, down beside my right leg&#8230; doesn't like it, but that's where he's staying!

Yeah! Big fist pump! Nobody around to see the big grin on my face, but who gives a shit!

Forget about heading down to the highways, now&#8230; gotta get this bloke in the eski with the ice! Away we go!

Couple of hundred metres down-stream and here comes John in the tinnie&#8230; I make signs to him that I've caught a decent fish and stops for a natter and shows me the tailor he just caught&#8230; nice one&#8230; I can't get the jewie out to show him&#8230; just too much trouble in my yak&#8230; we have a really good yarn about fishing in the North Pine. He told me he caught some really good whiting down near Dohles Rocks, but they've gone off now. I told him that I caught big summer whiting on plastic worms near there and he was interested to hear that they really worked&#8230; he would have to try some.

Off he went and I'm on my way again, stopping when I felt another fish on&#8230; only little, and up he comes&#8230; a just legal dusky flattie&#8230; I'll take a photo with it in the water&#8230; camera out, switched on, but before I can take a snap, he departs my company&#8230; silly bugger&#8230; next time bring the fish in, then take photos!

Away again, and nothing eventful happens, and soon I'm in the Suzuki and heading for Woody Point and home&#8230; some drivers might have been wondering what that mad bugger with the kayak on top was grinning about&#8230; but we know, don't we!

Weight? 6 kg on the other lie detector!

Cheers all&#8230; Jimbo


----------



## Guest

Nice one Beekeeper. They are such a beautiful fish. Keep up the good reports. I always enjoy reading them.


----------



## Dodge

Jim good to read you got your hands onto another of your favourite fish, and forecasts are crazy at moment although we were on the dam yesterday for donut results fishing trip but had a great sail back to the ramp under umbrella Maty Poppins style so may have got your missing wind down here.

And have just sent you a PM mate


----------



## Wrassemagnet

Lovely Jewie Jimmy, you're on fire mate!


----------



## 4weightfanatic

Top effort Beekeeper you better hit up Sebile lures for a bit of sponsorship you've probably increased their sales tenfold by now. Well done. Cheers Pat.


----------



## Ado

Great fish Beekeeper. Well deserved for all your efforts of late. I'm yet to catch a Jew (Snapper, Kingfish, Tuna, Bonito ...... delete where not applicable) from the yak. You're unpaid Koolies promomtional campaign is workinf a treat. It seems you ang BigGee should form the BOM inaccuracy appreciation society.


----------



## ben123

Well done Jim, you've been killing it at the moment, especially the jewie's


----------



## Scott

Nice jew mate. Those singles did the job for you. I really must try that.


----------



## Zed

looks bigger than 6kg.
Thanks for the report. Good read.


----------



## kayakone

Good one Jimbo!

However, there's a much bigger one right here in the ward.....

viewtopic.php?f=18&t=55801&start=90

Thank your lucky stars it wasn't _that_ big!

trev


----------



## sweed

Another nice jewie Jim looks in prime condition too.The pine river fishing is very good at the moment!
When I was a kid an old fisherman from down the Tweed told me a lot of jewies have a parasitic worm
in their gut have you noticed any when cleaning them or is it an old wives tale?


----------



## paulsod

Great fish and read Jim.
Cheers
Paul


----------

